# Hair Bands in Specialty Goodie Bag?



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

At the Specialty in Chicago this last August, a small bag of yellow bands was included in the goodie bag. I've used those yellow bands on my black dog since then and want to buy some more, just a different color. 

I believe the donor was Showoff Products. Is there anyone on here who can tell me what size I might need or what was included in the bags?

http://showoffproducts.com/bands.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> At the Specialty in Chicago this last August, a small bag of yellow bands was included in the goodie bag. I've used those yellow bands on my black dog since then and want to buy some more, just a different color.
> 
> I believe the donor was Showoff Products. Is there anyone on here who can tell me what size I might need or what was included in the bags?
> 
> http://showoffproducts.com/bands.html


I'd like to know too. Mine were blue, but they are very nice bands!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I don't use the Showoff brand but you should send them email directly from their 'contact us' page.

Canela's hair is thin, so we use 1/4 and 5/16.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BFrancs said:


> I don't use the Showoff brand but you should send them email directly from their 'contact us' page.
> 
> Canela's hair is thin, so we use 1/4 and 5/16.


I don't use them every day&#8230; Kodi's hair on his head is thick (as in plentiful) but quite fine. So I don't want to lose any. So for everyday, I just use the terrycloth ponytail holders, which hold pretty well, but if he kicks or rubs at it, the hair just comes out of the ponytail holder rather than breaking off. I do like these Showoff brand bands for trials, thug, because they lie flat, and keep his hair up and neat for an entire day. The difference is, if he's at a trial, he's either working or sleeping in his crate, so he's much less likely to do something to damage his hair!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

They are nice aren't they? I'm glad I kept them because I'm using them on Mae and they work great. Let me know if you come up with a size because I will need to order more too. I didn't know they came in colors, mine are tan.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

BFrancs said:


> I don't use the Showoff brand but you should send them email directly from their 'contact us' page.
> 
> Canela's hair is thin, so we use 1/4 and 5/16.


That's a great idea. I'll do that and let the rest of you know what I find out.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I just talked to them and what she donated was the Medium, light-weight bands. Go to web page, click on bands, medium, and then available colors. You will get a drop down selection box. Many colors and different weights in each color. She gave us the light-weight in the 5/16th or medium size. 

I'm gonna go shopping.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> I just talked to them and what she donated was the Medium, light-weight bands. Go to web page, click on bands, medium, and then available colors. You will get a drop down selection box. Many colors and different weights in each color. She gave us the light-weight in the 5/16th or medium size.
> 
> I'm gonna go shopping.


Thanks! I've still got plenty left now, but I'm going to bookmark the page!


----------

